# Set my quit date!



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

So I finally decided to give up my cigarettes AGAIN, this time for the last time. My doctor was pretty persuasive and to be honest I'm over it. Called the tobacco free Florida hotline, set up with a counselor, made a plan. I'm feeling pretty confident this time around, but wondering if anyone has any suggestions that helped them quit for good. I'm usually fine for about 3-6 months but always start again. Hopefully this time is different. Maybe one of you has the magic answer to my problem!


Here's to trying! Gotta get old to see my tortoises get big


----------



## farber2028 (Aug 21, 2013)

Eat sunflower seeds. Always have them with you. When you "need" a smoke, throw a handful of seeds in there. That helped me fight the urge. One other thing is you probably have times where it's natural at this point to have a smoke. Probably after eating, riding in the car (that was my Achilles's heel and why sunflower seeds worked so well for me), or breaks at work. I had to find something to do to replace smoking at those times. The eating one is probably the toughest, though. I struggled with that for a long time. One day I finally got sick of coughing up black crap after contemplating quitting and starting to implement the seeds, and threw a full pack minus probably 3 smokes out the window of my car. I didn't let my self buy a pack from there and went cold turkey for a really long time. Now I don't need smokes to get through the day. I like to say I'm a social smoker now because for some reason cigarettes are like candy when you're drinking, and that's the only time I'll smoke. Here and there I'll feel like a smoke and maybe bum one off of somebody, but I never buy a pack. I believe anything is OK in moderation as long as it's not something along the lines of hard drugs or what not.


The biggest thing for me was breaking the normal times I'd have a smoke


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks! I do keep sunflower seeds at the house so I can grab some. Luckily I've done "mini quits" up to this point. No smoking in the car, no smoking an hour after a meal, waiting an hour or two before smoking my first cigarette of the day. No one I live with smokes, and I don't drink, my problem is the stress cigarettes! It's so much easier to just go outside and tend to my tortoises and smoke for ten minutes and have my time out rather than deal with whatever frustrated me in the first place lol.

So after you threw your cigarettes out the window, how long did it take you to fully stop craving?


----------



## farber2028 (Aug 21, 2013)

To be honest with you, it's still a battle sometimes. Not every day or probably not even weekly, but sometimes I find myself thinking how bad I want to smoke. I quit in march of '11. I've just come to terms with that it's probably going to always be there and is something that I'll live with. Temptation is a hell of mistress. Right of out the gate though, I'd say that it probably took a month or two after breaking my habits of the situational smoke that the daily cravings went away. We all have triggers that prompt us to do things, good or bad, and I think once you can figure out what yours are, in terms of smoking, it makes it a lot easier to ignore the cravings and overcoome that need for cigarettes. I'm extremely analytical with everything I do and I believe everything a person does has a root cause. Once root causes are exposed, problems become more solvable. With all that said, I'm no psychologist by any means. I'm just fascinated with the brain, people, and why we do what we do. I like to share on stuff like this because certain topics pertain to my own personal experiences and how I've dealt with them. I'm gonna stop rambling on now 


I lied about my ramblings. :/ 

Train of thought and state of mind are huge, too. Don't think you hope this is the last time you quit, make yourself convinced you are done. Every time you want one, make yourself think of all the bad things that smoking encompasses. All it is is an outlet for something. Find a different outlet. Reading, writing, running, biking, something of that sort. If you think you are a stress smoker, make yourself a stress runner or something. Doesn't have to be that but I think you'll get my point.


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

You gave me a great idea. I'm learning how to ride a bike. Also I guess I'll start doing yoga outside too. Give me a different association with outside time other than nicotine.

Thanks  and your rambling is appreciated. I'll make sure to reread it when the time comes. And you're right. This IS the last time I quit. There's nothing stopping me but myself.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 21, 2013)

I smoke and have for about 38yrs but I wish you luck (and god bless you with the will to quit) good luck


----------



## farber2028 (Aug 21, 2013)

"There's nothing stopping me but myself." I find this is true with most things in life  Don't be afraid to find me if you need support


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 21, 2013)

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## farber2028 (Aug 21, 2013)

Find your chi and don't let it go. It's definitely not in cigarettes. Mines writing music and secluded myself from the outside world. (I'm really introverted haha)


----------



## kathyth (Aug 21, 2013)

Drink extra water, for cleansing purposes.
After meals take a walk or something as this is when I had cravings. I smoked 3 packs a day and quit 17 years ago.
For me it got easier and easier.

I would not chew the nicorette gum or use any device that is giving you the drug, " nicotine". 

Good luck to you!


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I don't plan on using any nicotine aids, that's not quitting, just substituting lol. I did purchase one of the vapor only, tar/tobacco/nicotine free electronic cigarettes. I don't think I'm going to use it much though once it runs out. Did anyone have luck with Ecigarettes? (Not that I'm looking for an easy way out!)


----------



## wellington (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a couple family member that uses the ecigs. Has helped them a lot. Helps with the angry moods too. Don't hesitate using it, if you need too, better then the real thing and I am a smoker. Just not my time yet. Good luck. If you feel like you need encouragement, make a new thread asking for it and there's a bunch of us that will give it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 21, 2013)

It must be a good thing cause we are all here for ya !!!!!!!! !!! Good luck


----------



## jjsull33 (Aug 21, 2013)

Today is actually 4 months since my last cig, I had smoked for years and "quit" a few times, It is difficult, but you have to be sure you are quitting, if your'e not sure you actually want to you won't be successful. I used an E-Hooka to help at first, but I only used it for the sensation of having a smoke, the brand I used was called Smooth and they are just flavored water vapor. Something that I didn't end up doing but has worked for some of my friends, smoke all you need to tomorrow but ash every one of the cigs into the same cup filled about 1/2 with water, the next day drink it instead of your first cig, the taste is so gross you wont be able to finish or look at another cig the same again. I couldn't do it but a few of my friends were successful lol. 

You can do it, not hacking up black crap and being able to breath easily is a wonderful thing.


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 21, 2013)

You do not need counselors, hotlines or anyone else. No gum, no patches. Just quit. Hoping doesn't work either. What does work is lung cancer, so if you wait long enough...


----------



## AnnV (Aug 21, 2013)

Quitting was the hardest thing I ever did. I tried over and over and over. Sounds like you have too. You really really have to be 'there' to succeed. Changing your habits associated with smoking is a must. The psychological attachment was the worst for me.
After passing the 3 week mark (which I never made it to prior) was when I knew I could do this. I was SO ecstatic, nothing could make me pick up a cigarette from that point on. I absolutely abhorred my enslavement to the habit.
For several years I did have cravings. But at the same time, I would have nightmares that I started smoking again. I would wake up with that dread, totally unglued feeling that took a while to recover from! I never ever wanted to be addicted like that again. 

Ann from CT


----------



## jjsull33 (Aug 21, 2013)

I still take "Smoke breaks" at work, however instead of sitting down smoking I walk a lap around the block, takes the same amount of time and I still got to go outside for a quick break.


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

yagyujubei said:


> You do not need counselors, hotlines or anyone else. No gum, no patches. Just quit. Hoping doesn't work either. What does work is lung cancer, so if you wait long enough...



Yes, lung cancer is real. Yes, lung cancer is scary. However waiting until one has lung cancer is not a productive means of quitting. By your account, quitting isn't even hard, especially if you're already sick. I already had cancer, and had it removed. It is my wake up call. Not being able to do the things I want, being sick, and feeling like a burden on my family is not a quality I am proud of. But, the counselor will help me get back on track and on the road to quitting. It's a free service and why not try it? Have you ever been addicted to something? It is hard for people who haven't to sympathize. I started this thread to get ideas, view points, and all around support from others who have gone through this, not to mention perhaps motivate others who want to take the steps to quit.

Thank you so much to those who shared their point of view and suggestions that I will definitely try. By September 4th I am to be completely nicotine free. No gums, patches, or accessories. I've signed back up for yoga three times a week, and start school again next Monday. Between that and work I should be using up all my smoke time, and filled it with healthier ways of stress management. I also purchased more sunflower seeds, and my favorite pumpkin seeds will be in season in a few weeks. I have never been this motivated to let go of my crutch, and glad so many of you are supportive people  I was hesitant to post this thread, but definitely glad I did.


----------



## Saleama (Aug 21, 2013)

They are not for everybody, but I used an e-cig. Not the cheap nasty ones you buy at 7-eleven but the nice ones you buy at vapor stores. I use DFWVapor. Look them up, they do a brisk online business. I did not intend to quit but to find a way to smoke inside in the brutal Texas heat. The result was that I did quit and even gave up the e-cig. Next month will be a year!


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

I did purchase an electronic hookah that is pretty great. The smoke shop I went to actually breeds sulcatas too lol. Hopefully if I go back to purchase another permanent one (just vapor, no nicotine) I can talk with the owner about husbandry


----------



## Saleama (Aug 21, 2013)

alysciaingram said:


> Thanks guys! I don't plan on using any nicotine aids, that's not quitting, just substituting lol. I did purchase one of the vapor only, tar/tobacco/nicotine free electronic cigarettes. I don't think I'm going to use it much though once it runs out. Did anyone have luck with Ecigarettes? (Not that I'm looking for an easy way out!)



You did not get addicted overnight. You went through a process that got you there and it takes a process to come away from it. Cold turkeyu NEVER works and anybody who says they did it is not telling the entire truth. They may not be lying, they just may not realize what they used to help quit. Not using anything to help you quit is a sure fire way of failing. it is NOT a weakness to use an aid. The good vapor units are safe and provide a great way to curb back and quit. Like anything else though, if you don't put in the effort and do the work you will not succeed. There is also no easy way out and choosing a healthier substitute is NOT that. I can tell you that not only have I not had a craving for a real cig in almost a year, the smell of them makes me ill. Try a real vape unit for a month with no real cigs and then take a few drags off of a real cig and it will make you sick! Choose a flavor you like and mix it up! Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 21, 2013)

My parents used chantex, which can be recieved if you talk to your doctor, and it helped both of them quit. My dad smokes now, but that's because when his girlfriend who moved in, he started again because she smoked. But he stopped for two and a half years. My mom used it but the she was one that was effected by the side effects (they can get bad apparently). She had crazy nightmares and thoughts so she used it for three days and it made her quit ( it's supposed to be taken for two weeks or so). So you could try chantex or some other form of it. It's just a pill. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> My parents used chantex, which can be recieved if you talk to your doctor, and it helped both of them quit. My dad smokes now, but that's because when his girlfriend who moved in, he started again because she smoked. But he stopped for two and a half years. My mom used it but the she was one that was effected by the side effects (they can get bad apparently). She had crazy nightmares and thoughts so she used it for three days and it made her quit ( it's supposed to be taken for two weeks or so). So you could try chantex or some other form of it. It's just a pill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app



Unfortunately with the medication I take currently, the side effects are exaggerated. I would be a pretty disgruntled human being lol. I did consider it though. My mother in law used it and quit no problem! Never looked back, and tells me "you'll know when it's time". Well, it's time


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 21, 2013)

I smoked Camels, three packs a day for 25 years. I finally got so disgusted with myself that I just quit. Saying things like I'm gonna try to quit again, isn't very convincing. YOU have to decide that enough is enough. Once you do, there's nothing to it. If you were determined to quit, instead of setting a date in the future (which never works, by the way) just finish your current pack...and quit. Sorry if I don't sound sympathetic to your problem. I know exactly what it's like. Toughen up, and just quit. You will be glad you did.


alysciaingram said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need counselors, hotlines or anyone else. No gum, no patches. Just quit. Hoping doesn't work either. What does work is lung cancer, so if you wait long enough...
> ...


----------



## harris (Aug 22, 2013)

Best of luck to you! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 22, 2013)

I quit about two years ago you just have to say no and keep saying no I will not smoke 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you still doing great without the smokes ? My best wishes to
You!


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 23, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are you still doing great without the smokes ? My best wishes to
> You!



Thanks for asking! Three days, no cigarettes. I am using an e cigarette but one without any nicotine so it's more of a mental aid than a physical 

I'm not going to lie, patience is scarce, but luckily everyone in my home is understanding enough to let me have my moments to collect myself and not take it personally. The biggest obstacle will be this week coming up. School starts and stress is my biggest trigger. It does help a lot that my school is an "anti tobacco campus" and doesn't allow products on the premises, so I won't be tempted to bum one off of a classmate and take a smoke break.

Thanks again for asking. It means a lot.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 23, 2013)

You just have to take you a brake every so often and chill out . Keep saying to your self it's nasty they smell they taste nasty 
you can do it 
Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## theelectraco (Aug 23, 2013)

I quit using the vapes also. I still vape occasionally but I don't smoke anymore. If you have been smoking for a long time it's a good idea to wean yourself off the nicotine and vapes give you that option with different nicotine levels.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with others about having gum, seeds or something to do to replace smoking in your daily routine. I quit cold turkey 8 years ago and that was key for me - I had to conscientiously make a new routine. Also, for myself, I know I cannot be a social snooker (wish i could!!) it slowly leads back to full blown addiction for me. Once I realized that And was real with myself about it, I have not allowed myself a even a drag. It's been hard at times, especially the first few years when I would have alcohol. But stay strong and it gets easier as time goes by. You can do it!


Smoker not snooker lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 24, 2013)

Be carful I met a ladie in the smokers lounge at the airport that hasn't had a cigarette in 3yrs but cannt put her E- cigarette down . Has been smoking it for 3 yrs . I'm still praying for you and good luck again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 24, 2013)

For the record; I quit quitting. When my doctor suggested I quit, I pointed out that he is over weight and suggested he get some exercise. He has yet to tell me to quit again.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 24, 2013)

My brain surgeon told me to quit smoking , drinking , and drinking coffee! After my anyourism I got abrain x ray 3yrs later and they found 5 more anyourisms 3yrs later we x rayed it again and they gone ! So I told the surgeon that the naborhood was so bad the 5 anyourisms moved out !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice. I like it!


----------



## ascott (Aug 24, 2013)

> For the record; I quit quitting. When my doctor suggested I quit, I pointed out that he is over weight and suggested he get some exercise. He has yet to tell me to quit again.



LMAO....



> My brain surgeon told me to quit smoking , drinking , and drinking coffee! After my anyourism I got abrain x ray 3yrs later and they found 5 more anyourisms 3yrs later we x rayed it again and they gone ! So I told the surgeon that the naborhood was so bad the 5 anyourisms moved out !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm almost60 yrs old what does LMAO mean? Sorry


----------



## ascott (Aug 24, 2013)

I use to smoke a pack + of cigarettes day....then when I had my son I stopped and then after he was a few months old I smoked again..and now I will smoke sometimes and then go for long periods of time not smoking...then if I drink a touch too much P) I will smoke a cigarette and then it will be a long time before I do it again...now, keep in mind that I smoked my first cigarette when I was 9 years old (yeah, no parental guidance for most of my young life---not blaming, just saying) and I am somewhere around 46 ish ....so I suppose one would say either I am a crafty nicotine addict OR I have become social smoker....

I hope you do well, the best way to stop smoking is either---don't smoke or simply wait until we all have our day of death--then you will not smoke any longer, and who is to know what the cause will be, hell, look at George Burns,, whiskey and cigars=ripe old age, and funny to boot---I suppose that did not help the cause, huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 24, 2013)

Laughing My A$$ Off

I've got 2 grand kids but my younger kids keep me up to date-ish.


Lmao.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you Ken now I know but I thought I joined to learn about turtles and tortoises and now poor ken has to teach me English first


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 25, 2013)

Alysciaingram
Are you still doing great today ? Didn't kill no family members today ? They. All still love ya ? If all answers are yes then your doing great !!!!!! Have a great day


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 25, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My brain surgeon told me to quit smoking , drinking , and drinking coffee! After my anyourism I got abrain x ray 3yrs later and they found 5 more anyourisms 3yrs later we x rayed it again and they gone ! So I told the surgeon that the naborhood was so bad the 5 anyourisms moved out !



OhMiGosh. That was a funny not funny, or a not funny funny.
You are so naughty.




alysciaingram said:


> Here's to trying! Gotta get old to see my tortoises get big



You can do it, yes you can can! : )


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 26, 2013)

We're watching you don't let us down
Good luck ,and stay strong


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 26, 2013)

Hahahaha
You guys are great. Yes still no cigarette or nicotine or patches or anything! No one has disowned me yet, thankfully, and class went smoothly for the first day. 

I wonder what I was waiting for 

My coach seemed surprised when I told him I wasn't using any aids to curb my addiction. I told him I just found new things to be addicted to.

You guys are the best!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 26, 2013)

Like God we are watching!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well it's another day I hope your staying strong ? Cause we are with you . And you will win this . Good luck and god bless you .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 27, 2013)

What am I the only one watching over you ? Good luck


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 27, 2013)

Me, too! : ) Keep going. I know you can make it, I know that you can can ... sing it with me Tina Turner ...


----------



## kathyth (Aug 27, 2013)

Keep up the good work!


You will feel so good!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 28, 2013)

Still doing well ???


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 28, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Still doing well ???



Doing okay so far! Walked by my first person smoking a cigarette. I have never had such a strong urge to smoke before. It was instantaneous, and sad at the same time. I never thought that by just seeing someone do something could affect my entire being.

Bright side, I walked away, chewed my gum, thanked myself for taking steps to get healthy and realized all of you are amazing for caring and rooting me on.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 28, 2013)

That's why we are all here because we have something in comen . And it may not be tortoises it may be careing !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well did you make it through today ? 
Good luck and God bless


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 30, 2013)

Made it through the day grandpa turtle. Made it through the first week of school too. I think I need to invest in tic tac stocks though. I've gone through two of the big packs you buy at the grocery store 

Hope everyone has had a fantastic week, and enjoys their weekend even more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 30, 2013)

Well done you! I'm happy to read you are sticking to your guns and meeting this challenge head on. Keep up the good work, and one day you will look back to see the habit is the one with dirt in its mouth from you forcing it down.


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 30, 2013)

Today is a hard one. I'm struggling very much to just go buy a pack. I know I shouldn't, rationally I know it won't fix anything, but I've been programmed for so long that stress=cigarette break.

Ugh. On the verge if tears. I want to quit, so I am. But this is pretty hard. Today will NOT be my breaking point. I can do this, right?


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a friend from high school who quit one year ago. He realized how much healthier he feels and happier. Not to mention the 2-3k dollars you save on just cigarettes, not even counting your physical/medical costs.

You can do it! Hang in there.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good job and keep up the good work and buy 2 more bags 
God bless you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 10, 2013)

How goes the battle? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## alysciaingram (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm just two days shy of three weeks. I have not cracked yet! Luckily I have a really great support system 24/7 at my disposal that does help. 

Sorry I haven't been on often; working and going to school, both full time, is a ton of fun. I've switched to orange tic tacs as my go to "busy" item. I'm holding out really well.

Thanks so much for asking guys. It means a lot


----------



## harris (Sep 12, 2013)

Orange Tic Tacs are the bomb!!! Love those little buggers......


----------



## Tech13 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't get on the forum much, but I just read the last 2 pages and... Great for you! I quit cold turkey over 20 years ago, knowing I would be the better for it. My one regret...is not saving and/or investing the $ I saved, I would be rich! My advice to you is to watch your bank account grow as you also watch your health improve  congrats and keep up the good work...you can do it!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm happy your still going strong god bless you will make it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 15, 2013)

Well done you!


----------



## meh1911 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well done! I think you've already noticed it, but the first thing that made me stay free of cigarettes was the total change in taste. Food just tastes sooo much better! And the world is so full of smells and sensations that we just miss when we're busy sucking on a cigarette. 

I would suggest you go cold turkey and not depend on anything. It's hard, I know. I've "quit" several times too, but I finally did, and so can you. The cravings never go away. It's been more than a year now and I still get pangs sometimes. But I believe it's worth it. 

Just don't give in. Even if it's a vacation or the best time of your life, don't smoke it. You'll only end up ashamed.

All the best.

TL;DR: It ain't easy, but you can do it. Plus, everything tastes better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2013)

Way back in the dark ages, my husband's doctor told him that he was going to have emphysema if he didn't quite smoking. So I quit thinking it would help him to quit. It didn't. He had to go to a hypnotist to be able to stop the habit. I quit cold turkey. Every so often I would crave a cig, like when we played cards, or went fishing, but have been able to leave the habit behind me for over 50 years.

Now I'm trying to cut back on my eating. I've gained a bit of weight. So I've discovered Tropical Twist flavor Trident chewing gum. The flavor is pleasing, sweet enough to satisfy my craving for food, and lasts a very long time.


----------



## Kim444 (Sep 15, 2013)

I quit many times, but the final time I did it right(at least for me). I cut down slowly. I used to spoke 1 pack a day. I dramatically dropped to 10 per day, then dropped 2 per day each week. When I was at 2 per day for a week, the next week i went down to 1 a day. I found I was even having trouble finishing that one cigarette everyday, then monday morning, I quit for good and it was easy. I have never looked back. I really enjoyed smoking. But cancer sucks and my mom and grandmother died of lung cancer, but they both smoked until they passed, so I am determined not to die of lung cancer, if I can help it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2013)

How goes the battle? Remember, we all be human, some more than others I find.


----------

